# Cute Dove in Brockton, MA



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I was looking on the Petfinder site at all the Doves and Pigeons for adoption and I found this adorable bird. Cute! Someone go get her! 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12077695


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

She's really very cute! Looks like a pied to me.

Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> I was looking on the Petfinder site at all the Doves and Pigeons for adoption and I found this adorable bird. Cute! Someone go get her!




```

```
..lol.. you sound like me...its so hard to see such a sweet bird and not beable to get it...I wish I could keep doves with my pigeons...I have a soft spot for the little sweeties..she is so pretty!


----------

